# im wondering what type of pit i have



## mamabear (Jun 7, 2011)

my pit was said to be a ridgeline blue mix but i have been told he is a gator because of 2 sets of k9 please help


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Someone told you a bunch of BS .. Never heard of Ridgeline blue mix. And there is no such thing as a gator pit. Pitbull is not even a breed. American Pitbull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, American Bully those are all breeds. Within every breed are bloodlines or family of dogs. It would help if you had a pedigree. If you do not have paper's on your dogs from a reputable registry such as the ADBA, AKC,UKC, ect. You have no way of knowing what breed of dog you own and what bloodlines your dog stems from. In another words you own a mixed breed of unknown origins AKA a mutt.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the double set of canines?


----------

